# Травма связок или всё таки причина в грыже!



## Evenelf (28 Апр 2016)

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в чём всё таки дело и в каком направлении искать выходы.
Предыстория такая: не скажу что со спиной у меня всегда всё было в порядке раньше, но значения я особо этому не предавал. Бывали опоясывающие боли по утрам (связывал со старым матрасом на котором спал на животе), бывало после работы на участке (и копать и тяжести поднимать) побаливала поясница но всё проходило за пару дней (это весь весенне-зимний период, зимой только что снег покидать), максимум что мазался мазями которые были под рукой. работа последние 2 года была по большей части сидячая, но кресло достаточно удобное а в свободное от работы время та самая работа на участке. 
И вот фирма закрывается и директор прости помочь поносить мебель, а носили мебель 3 дня, хотя третий это были только разовые рывки после второго дня ношения. во второй день, в самый пик её переноса был один тяжеленный шкаф который ронять никак нельзя было и руки думал оторвутся но всё донёс. Итого в первый день боль была мышечная, второй после шкафа какая то необычная а вот на третий день я особо и носить не мог уже. Это было первое ноября. 
Боль беспокоила жгучего характера и локализовалась она (своими словами) слева от позвоночника в районе косточки или ещё можно сказать ямки. Особо выделялась она при положении покоя, т.е. я продолжил так сказать работу по дому но в меньшем количестве т.к. болело но во время работы немного отвлекался. Ночью отвлекаться не на что было и спалось почти не спалось, жгло вне зависимости от позы и желания спать. Пил диклофенак в таблетках не помогало.
Далее следовали уколы диклофенака (5 шт) и после первого стало легче а после второго почти хорошо... и я иду в магазин, беру корзинку и вес в примерно 7кг вызывает острую боль слева от той ямки и вдоль ноги. Следующие уколы почти никакого эффекта не дали. Перерыв недели и курс в 10 уколов - результата почти никакого. это что то как качели или волны-то лучше то хуже. К этому времени сидеть стало вообще невозможно, хотя в начале было ещё кое как. Иду в гор поликлинику к какому то первому попавшемуся неврологу (простите просто поделиться впечатлением) там молодая девушка (сидя на стуле в зимних штанах с начёсом она 3 раза кольнула каждую ногу сверху через эти же штаны) сказала что поболит и пройдёт, и цитата "а Вы загуглите упражнения для спины и делайте их"... 
Далее платный центр, доктор раздел и проколол всё иголками, постучал молоточком, и проверил силу обеих ног - всё было одинаково. никаких онемений не было и нет. Сказал что дело в какой то связке, протянул точечно кожу по позвоночнику через полотенце до хруста, назначил стандартный курс - нпвс мильгамма, ещё что то... и стало лучше.. но не до конца, пришёл второй раз и та же процедура, в лечение добавил ещё мочегонные вроде бы но могу и ошибаться (смешалось оно уже). прошло ещё недели 2. боль прошла, зима, работы никакой, сидеть без проблем всё в норме вроде как недели 2 было...
И вот в начале февраля наведение порядков в гараже что то поднял и т.п. вечером немного заболело, а назавтра опять по новой, только ещё и в ягодицу отдавать начало. Особенно невозможно стоять на левой ноге когда штаны одеваешь, от неожиданности даже почти упал)). Я опять в частный центр он опять процедуру через полотенце, опять курс лечения и направление на КТ. Через неделю заключение - л5-с1 снижена высота межпозвоночного диска, циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 4мм, более выраженная слева, размер пк 17 мм, л4-л5 медианная с правосторонней латерализацией грыжа глубиной до 5мм, размер пк 18 мм, л3-л4 циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 5 мм, размер пк 19 мм. л2-л3 признаков дислокации мпд не выявлено. Костно-деструктивные л2-с1 не определяются.
Дальше самое основное)) тот же врач сказал продолжать лечение и грыжа это случайная находка. Уверено в этом постельный режим был почти исключён, т.к. всё терпелось, боли перетерпивались даже когда стоял на левой ноге на грани падения... так 2 недели где то, и тут... не знаю как описать т.к. неудобно что ли, после встречи с девушкой (ну как бы поправился...) еле смог сесть в машину и отдаёт конкретно в ягодицу и ногу, нога не онемела а стала как не своя. Появилась проблема просто перевернуться в кровати с бока на бок. Я к тому же доктору а он говорит что раз так не помогает то нужно комплексное лечение и желательно больница, чтобы процедуры, капельницы и всё такое. 
в гор больнице пошёл к лучшему (у нас в регионе) неврологу. Та спросила, "А лизин пробовали?" в итоге сказала что грыжа маленькая и к госпитализации нет показаний назначила дневной стационар и кучу процедур. Вопрос про причину боли остаётся без ответа. На вопрос пройдёт ли ответ что то типа не знаю. 
Процедуры хорошо конечно но например на СМТ (ток с двух сторон позвоночника) только на 9й процедуре из 10 выяснилось что нужно ставить ниже, массаж ... первый массажист только 3й сделал чтобы болеть не начало - с первый 2х появилось защемление при ходьбе в районе крестца слева, потом второй так разошёлся что на предпоследний массаж надавила где то между поясницей и крестцом что по ощущениям откинуло далеко назад и болит просто ходить средней походкой - иногда защемляет на шаг левой ноги (что то вроде как выпала пломба и жуёшь этим местом - т.е. резко и очень больно). сейчас те процедуры окончены и началось иглоукалывание. Как то оно сильно болючее оно мне кажется и появилось напряжение не мышечное а как внутри позвоночника, хотя это может быть связано с тем недавним сеансом массажа. Опять к неврологу попасть сложно, нужно ещё пройти терапевта который назначит мидокалм и нпвс на неделю, и только если не пройдёт то к неврологу. Возвращаться в платную тот же мидокалм и нпвс. 
Боль не то чтобы жутко мучает но как бы так сказать мешает качеству жизни - не могу долго стоять, долго сидеть, особенно за рулём, некоторые позы даже лежать болезненны. 
В данный момент принимаю (не то чтобы как лекарство) терафлекс в так сказать лечебной дозировке , и немного витамины и кальций. почти месяц. Ощутил результат что суставы начали трещать чаще чем обычно.
Из дополнений, то КТ которое делают у нас в городе особо не катируется в областных клиниках похоже из-за низкого качества снимков - большая размытость, а в областной клинике парень невролог посоветовал купить чудо матрас в каком то магазине (даже купон на скидку дал), попить терафлекса и бассейн раз в неделю.
Остался вопрос, что мне делать сейчас?? чувствительность и рефлексы в норме, наблюдается боль от ямки в сторону ягодицы (иногда как уколы будто там кололи, но кололи то только с другой стороны), иногда нитиевидно по всей ноге, иногда в суставе с наружной левой стороны или сзади, про что можно сказать как с гор. поликлиники невролог отбросив что боль только с одной стороны что  это боль голове, но что сказать с ущемлением и резкой болью при ходьбе или с тем что побаливает когда стою или сижу опять же с левой стороны?? Психологически настроен очень позитивно и уверен что в любом случае это пройдёт само и я лишь ограничусь ношением мебели и мешков цемента по 50кг и всё вернётся как и раньше)). Где то вычитал что грыжи могут быть и у людей считающих себя здоровыми да и тут на форуме писали что это не всегда играет роль, себя же тешу что как та грыжа рассосётся станет твёрдым рубцом и там уже меньше шансов будет на повторность, сомнения лишь в способах того же массажа от которого становилось хуже и диагностики нарушения и болевого синдрома (то ли связка то ли молчание). 
П.С. Чувствительность сохранена (только на процедуре где током бьют (дарсенваль) левая икра ноги была немного менее чувствительна по отношению к правой), подвижность в принципе тоже в норме - в течении дня расхаживаются опоясывающие боли при разгибании, !!! жалобы на боли в области ямки сбоку и чуть ниже - даже иногда болит как пальцем нажимаю (но про палец это выяснилось не так давно, до этого были боли просто в той области) отдающие в ногу и эти очень больные ущемления слева от крестца которые заставляют просто двигаться ограниченно и боязно. Рост где то 185, вес... может примерно 75-80, в общем длинный и худой. 
Описал всё как мог и простите за много буков, просто за это время были всякие периоды, в основном болезненные, а хотелось бы уже да и простои нужно уже элементарно устроится на работу но пока стоять не могу более 5-10 минут на одном месте, сидеть тоже как то не получается, всё это в принципе возможно - но стиснув зубы что в принципе не дело.  может Вы как то поможете советом как мне нормализоваться. Огромное спасибо!!))


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2016)

*Evenelf*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Evenelf (28 Апр 2016)

Не знаю правильно ли выбрал, всего 124 картинки на диске

           

все снимки

              

все снимки 2

               

снимки 3

             

снимки 4

              

снимки 5

              

снимки 6

              

снимки 7

              

снимки 8


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2016)

Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## Evenelf (28 Апр 2016)

Спасибо большое) Я так понимаю такой эффект грыжа даёт, а мануальный терапевт её вправит?? 
После неудачных массажей немного страшновато чтобы хуже не стало. У нас в регионе есть так сказать хвалёные в народе, или лучше поискать какой то центр специализированный? (Я из Беларуси) 
И ещё такой вопрос, ввиду далеко несбалансированного питания есть основания предположить недостаток кальция и других элементов. Последний месяц принимаю терафлекс, кальцийд3, и витамины, заметил начали чаще хрустеть суставы (не знаю хорошо это или плохо)и пропали белые точки на ногтях . Стоит ли заморачиваться с хондропротекторами и прочим подобным?? Ещё раз спасибо!


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Стоит ли заморачиваться с хондропротекторами и прочим подобным?


 *Evenelf*, на форуме сложилось мнение о бесполезности приёма хондропротекторов - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/


----------



## Evenelf (28 Апр 2016)

*La murr, *спасибо за ссылки)) 
Первый вопрос о грыже остаётся открытым. 
И ещё, скажите о качестве снимков, так уж повелось что наши снимки котируются только в нашем городе, а в Минске же зачастую отправляют переделать у них и меняют заключение (например где всё нормально находят что то а где что то было не так оказывается всё в норме).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Апр 2016)

Мануальный терапевт не "вправляет" грыжи МПД. Грыжи "вправляют" шарлатаны.  
Грамотный мануальный терапевт проводит комплекс лечебных мероприятий ( медикаментозная терапия, массаж и мануальная терапия, ЛФК, физиотерапия), направленные на устранение вертебральных и экстравертебральных синдромов, что способствует восстановлению высокого качества жизни.


----------



## Evenelf (29 Апр 2016)

Спасибо, понятно. 
Непосредственно мануальных терапевтов у нас в округе похоже нет за исключением каких то дяденек которые что то умеют (или про них никто ничего не знает). Записался на приём к специалисту которого у нас в округе хвалят, он похоже травматолог-ортопед первой категории, был заведующим какого то отделения (что то вроде детской больницы по нарушениям в позвоночнике) а теперь очень увлекается спортом. Сказал с собой диск с кт на приём взять. Если дело в связке как по первому диагнозу то наверно само то. Буду надеется на лучшее.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (30 Май 2016)

Съездите в Минск и сделайте нормальное МРТ. Не такая уже и проблема. Будете хотя бы знать точную картину.
 А вот с врачами у нас в РБ проблемка... Сам мучаюсь 1.5 года и никто не может помочь. 2 мануала прошел+ 3 невролога включаю стационар + 2 нейрохирурга


----------



## Evenelf (30 Май 2016)

На МРТ нужно направление врача, а его будет проблематично получить когда у врача уже есть заключение КТ а он не переназначал все существующие в его арсенале лекарства. Был в Боровлянах, дали купон на матрас и сказали нечего меня томографировать.
С нехваткой специалистов более чем согласен. Сейчас хожу через день к так сказать мануальщику, сам он ортопед. Всё по времени и постоянно кто то есть у него на приёме.
Его метод как я понял направлен на восстановления взаимодействия мышц между собой. На приёмах особо ничего не "ломает" а скорее подрастягивает мышцы вдоль позвоночника, щёлкает чем то в подвзошно-крестцовой области при скручивании (но так мягко он это делает что я и сам прилавчился без него после упражнений это делать), достаточно плотно работает с шеей, иногда зажимает и больно давит некоторые мышцы от пятки до шеи видимо с целью расслабить их а так же клеит тейпы. 
Вроде всё красиво и хорошо но мне кажется он делает лишь часть из того что может и как то не целенаправленно а как иглоукалывание в общие точки. Вроде как полезно но не направлено на основную причину. Может он сеансы растягивает или не разобрался в чём именно проблема или ещё чего... В итоге хожу на достаточно дорогие приёмы а защемления при ходьбе уже просто нет слов... остались.


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> На МРТ нужно направление врача...


Если делаю МРТ за собственные деньги, направление не требуют.
Говорю, что нужно смотреть и этого достаточно.
Конечно, объём исследования лучше и точнее определит врач...


----------



## Денис Борисович (30 Май 2016)

Почитайте мою болтовню, может обогатитесь идеями: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25537/


----------



## Evenelf (30 Май 2016)

*La murr, *у нас в Беларуси увы всё именно так. Слышал где то есть в Минске одна частная контора которая может без направления сделать, но там очень большие цены. В апреле искал по всем крупным центрам так на мощном тамографе МРТ платно с направлением записывали на июль... С КТ проще, в Минске платно по направлению их врачей можно день в день сделать, в моём городе платно через 2-3 недели, с направлением с частной клиники только платно. Так что направление обязательно ввиду нехватки оборудования что ли.

*Денис Борисович, *обязательно загляну, спасибо.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (30 Май 2016)

Я недавно спокойно без направления сделал МРТ в НИИ Неврологии в Минске. Стоило это 580 тыс бел рублей. Про направление спрашивали только, когда записывали по телефону. Сказал, что типа есть и все.
 Но, самое главное, скажите любому врачу в вашей поликлинике, что хотите ПЛАТНО сделать - дадут без  проблем.
 По поводу мануала вашего. Спросите ради интереса у других, кто к нему ходит, что им делает. Боюсь, что всем одинаково. ЧТо освоил, то и делает. А нужен индивидуальный подход.


----------



## Evenelf (30 Май 2016)

А я то только по телефону всех обзванивал и везде требовали направления которого нету))
Я сам из Молодечно а у нас с врачами как таковыми очень туго. К неврологу так просто не попасть и с неохотой обычно дают направления, но в принципе возможно. Если бы на МРТ ещё сказали точно что нужно делать
Только вернулся с очередного приёма. Пожаловался что надоело что защемливает при хождении, что выходные пил мелоксикам и нет особого эффекта, что дорого лечиться и попросил что нибудь усиленное для скорейшего выздоровления. На сегодня он планировал тейпы клеить. Немного пройдясь по мышцам он сказал что спазмированных мышц в данный момент нет а раз есть боль можно уколоть в мышцу дипроспана. Я согласился и вот теперь буду наблюдать что измениться. При этом сказал в обязательном порядке делать упражнения да и вообще их делать в будущем. Предположил что скорее всего защемлять перестанет, но может вернуться через недельки 3, тогда можно повторить. 
Что именно делает другим не знаю, но к нему приходят и скрюченные - был однажды свидетелем такого случая, правда чем закончилось не знаю, и плечи и локти лечат тоже у него, говорят помогает. Советовала этого врача мне знакомая по моей прошлой работе, ходила и она и её мама, обе с грыжами. У мамы в итоге усохлась (скорее возрастное), а у знакомой неизвестно (повторно не обращалась), в чувства он её привёл но соблюдать правила она не соблюдает и говорит бывает побаливает, нужно прислушиваться к рекомендациям, но где там, работа.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (30 Май 2016)

В какую мышцу он вам собрался колоть дипроспан? Хоть не в ягодичную ) Дипроспан колют точечно в место воспаления. 
 По поводу многим помогает... Я тоже ходил к двум мануалам, "к которым толпами ходят и многим помогает". Во-первых то, что толпами ходят говорит скорее о масштабности проблемы позвоночника и неэффективности лечения обычных врачей. Во-вторых, все очень индивидуально - кому-то помогло, а кому-то нет. К мануальной терапии (обычным манипуляциям) есть показания такие, как подвывих дугоотросчатого сустава. Вот у кого он есть - тому и поможет, а у кого реально грыжа давит нерв.......
 У нас в РБ, к сожалению, не мануальные терапевты, а костоправы.


----------



## Денис Борисович (30 Май 2016)

О каком лечении идет речь, когда даже задачи поставить правильный диагноз не стоит?! Меня вот восемь лет стращали операцией на позвоночнике, а в итоге всё где-то лежит в области травматологии или ревматологии.

Дипроспан вероятно в грушевидную мышцу?


----------



## Evenelf (31 Май 2016)

Не совсем так. За неимением других, да и вообще хоть как то дипломированных врачей в ближайшем окружении (есть всякие дядечки, кто то бывший тренер, кто то просто умеет что то делать) пошёл к нему. Запасной вариант был в соседнем городе, тот вроде как нейрохирург как говорят (хотя что ему делать в микрогородке где нет соответствующих работ не знаю) лечит он чудо уколом, сначала долго крутит а потом колит как я понял в мышцу. 
Диагноз моего врача состоит в том что имеется системное мышечное нарушение ввиду наличия (это ключевое) грыжы и протрузий с наличием снижения высоты диска. (У меня сейчас много вопросов на эту тему с учётом что последнее время как хобби это триггерные точки и миофасциальные цепи (Васильева перед сном прям как сказки на ночь)). В принципе с учётом снижения высоты л5с1 это может быть разумным. 
Масштаб проблемы более чем актуален, не знаю как в других городах но у нас просто гиперактуален, соответственно и ценник лечения. 
Есть у меня мысль что точная причина болей не установлена, но это лишь мысль, в правду врача желательно верить)). С тем что у меня я ещё нигде не сталкивался на форумах, похожее есть, а такого как у меня вообще нет. 
Из лечения: делал 8-10 тестов мышц (я не знаю как правильно их делать, я не спец), далее недостаточно на мой взгляд дотошное но всё же прощупывание мышц поясница-ягодица и немного нога-плечи, далее нащупывание определённых мышц и их продавливание пальцем, причём болезненное. Это вызывало прилив тепла что ли. Какая то логика в этом есть особенно по сравнению с гор поликлиникой где массаж мне ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО навредил а иголки вызвали НЕГАТИВНЫЕ "побочные эффекты".
Тейпы клеил с натяжением направленные на грушевидную, как то своеобразно на среднеягодичную и гормошкой на длиннейшие.
Данный же этап лечения дипроспаном заключается в обезболивании, ... своими словами)): чтобы не страшно было ходить и вернуться к нормальным движениям и под действием упражнений возвращение мышц в нормальный тонус. Дипроспан был в длиннейшую в районе чуть выше косточки вроде бы. 
Всё равно остаётся много вопросов. Например участник форума Гудков против "лодочки" и этому есть логика, но как без лодочки в реабилитации по пилатесу. Как писал Денис Борисович может иметь место простая память болезненных ощущений что тоже присутствует но а как иначе если час назад при ходьбе защимило что страшно просто ходить... 
В последнее время склоняюсь к тому что мышечные нарушения играют не менее половинной роли в болях в спине, а то и больше, только вот специалистов у нас я не знаю в этой области. 
Предполагаю типа болит спина это мышцы а причина в их нарушениях может быть разная, а есть нарушения чувствительности или нарушения в органах так это пережат нерв, пережат или скорее грыжей или той же мышцей. Хромает в итоге у нас диагностика да и изучение проблемы в общем.
Чувствую что что-то защемляет при ходьбе а что не знаю, по атласам там как бы и нет чего то определённого, может какая то порция мышцы болезненна или ещё чего то. 
Пока жду что состояние улучшится, на этот период буду более внимательно и усиленно делать упражнения, буду уверен (что немаловажно) что всё пройдёт, может при случае сдам анализы на герпес, будет возможность на месяц для успокоения возьму хондропротекторов. 
Как писал доктор AIR, что и болтов то накрутили а телега то на месте, нужно работать над мышечным скелетом, но это для здорового или приболевшего на ровне с завтра начну бегать или брошу курить. А что делать с заболевшим и самостоятельно тут всё гораздо сложнее...


----------



## АндрейПинчук (31 Май 2016)

" л5-с1 снижена высота межпозвоночного диска, циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 4мм, более выраженная слева, размер пк 17 мм, л4-л5 медианная с правосторонней латерализацией грыжа глубиной до 5мм, размер пк 18 мм, л3-л4 циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 5 мм ,"
  Я конечно не специалист, но у вас даже с учетом грыж довольно широкий позвоночный канал. У меня, например, при грыже 5 мм канал всего 12 мм. Отсюда и моя симптоматика. Скорее всего у вас нет прямой компрессии корешков. Может небольшое раздражение. По мне так это вряд ли должно давать сильную боль в ногу. А вот то, что мышцы явно реагируют на раздражение - это точно. Что с этим делать.....
 Хотя картина как у меня: поднял тяжелое и понеслось. 
Еще. Раз болит левая нога, то виной может быть все-таки "л5-с1 циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 4мм больше выраженная слева". Вот она и может поддавливать корешок в корешковом канале слева.


----------



## Evenelf (31 Май 2016)

Я тоже склоняюсь к тому что Вы написали. Первый невролог который меня лечил сказал что грыжа это скорее случайная находка т.к. рефлексы и чувствительность сохранены и после второго обострения отправил на комплексное лечение в гор поликлинику и порекомендовал больничку чтобы уж действительно комплексно пролечить. Это потом обнаружилось небольшое снижение чувствительности на левой икре.
По поводу мышц и связок сложилось такое мнение что в основном они всему виной. Интересно было посмотреть видео доктора Лукьянова (он же Doc) с этого форума (очень воодушевило) и Колдаева (но навязчивая реклама про его палку испортила всё впечатление), продолжаю читать)) Можно предположить что после нарушения как у меня или у Вас происходит перестроение работы мышц, что то зажало что то натянулось воспалилось и отекло.
В моём случае высоту л5с1 вряд ли можно вернуть обратно, остаётся как то всё обезболить, снять спазм, исключить осевые неудобные нагрузки и перенагрузки и как то адаптировать мышцы в комплексе чтобы не возвращаться назад и не наступать на грабли.
Был бы у нас достаток врачей которые подходят в комплексе к болезни так и выздоровление было бы быстрее и людей с жалобами на спину было бы меньше. Одно радует что такие врачи всё же есть и они помогают здесь на форуме)) А то в гор поликлинике назначают массаж а там девочка 21 год фигачит по спине и говорит что не видит смысла гладить... Причём так уверенно говорит как будто у неё после училища и курсов массажа в этом возрасте имеется огромный опыт лечения таких болей и после которой потом путь до машины в 200 метров кажется нескончаемой дорогой.

Может кто из докторов форума подскажет.
Сегодня первый день после Дипроспана в мышцу выпрямляющую позвоночник. Утром чувствовался некоторый спазм в пояснице и ягодице, но он был безболезненный, к слову я первый раз за столько времени утром нормально разогнулся после "утренних процедур". В обед пришлось поездить 2 часа где то за рулём по городу, и после первых 10 минут появилась больше по верхней части ягодицы и даже как то обширней, боль нудная и неприятная от которой всё время пытаешься изменить положение. делал перерывы, выходил из машины пару минут пройтись но мало чем помогало. Приехав домой лёг полежать, боль почти прошла и осталась на процентов 15 при лежании, при ходьбе, при сидении. Сделал упражнения стало полегче, появилась приятная усталость боль почти изчезла но я заметил слабость в левой ноге как от перетруженности. Психонул, выпил таблетку кеторола и поехал в парк, навернул 2 кружка та неприятная боль практически ушла и появилась приятная боль от усталости более выражена от поясницы до левой икры. Сейчас вот сижу пишу чувствую скорее усталость но есть немного и той неприятной боли.
Скажите, такое течение поправки это нормально (мышцы обретают обратно свой тонус и идёт в принципе выздоровление) или это простите то же самое но вид с другого боку?? И можно ли для облегчения НПВС и в частности Кеторол, он неплохо обезбаливает вроде бы.
Спасибо заранее!

Жжения в косточке (слева от позвоночника и выше над ямкой... пока точно не знаю как оно называется, возможно подвзошнокрестцовый сустав или совсем своими словами внутренне скругление подвзошной кости простите за туфтологию) тоже не было.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (31 Май 2016)

Если есть возможность не ездите за рулем и поменьше сидите. Дайте спине немного отдохнуть. При сидении нагрузка на позвоночник 140%, а при стоянии 100%. Езда за рулем - дополнительно к сидению вибронагрузка от дороги. 
 Я вообще за эти полтора года бросил и машину и практически не сижу (даже ем стоя!). Так проще получается жизнь с меньшей болью.


----------



## Evenelf (31 Май 2016)

Относительная возможность есть, но это не совсем то чего хотелось бы достичь. Я предполагаю что можно вернуть безболезненность спине, не то чтобы совсем а примерно так как раньше - поболело, день-два помазал и прошло, при этом исключив осевые перенагрузки и укрепляя мышечный скелет. Вопрос только как этого добиться. Есть и здоровые люди с грыжами. Есть даже живой пример - товарищ с крепкими мышцами, как то прыгал по работе с лесов с мешками штукатурки в руках, было после этого скрутило, за неделю вернулся к движению а за 2 забыл что болело. Про грыжу знает только что есть такое слово, не более. Продолжает тягать тяжести и прочее, только теперь с лесов без мешков прыгает. Так что уверен что мышечный каркас играет более чем важную роль.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (31 Май 2016)

Все очень индивидуально. У кого-то большая грыжа и не болит. У кого-то протрузия или небольшое смещение позвонка, а боль постоянная. Кто-то с грыжей мешки тоскает (до поры до времени), а кто-то сумку из магазина принести не может. У кого-то грыжа за месяц проходит, а кто-то мучается с ней всю жизнь.
Как говорят врачи: "Главное проявления заболевания позвоночника, а не картинки МРТ"
Организм человека по-разному реагирует.


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Может кто из докторов форума подскажет.


Попробуем..
В процессе жизнедеятельности, так сказать, постепенно появлялось напр жене мышц и связок пояснично-крестцового отдела... перегрузка при переноске мебели травмировала скорее всего пояснично-подвздошные связки слева, а может и дополнительно например подвздошно-реберную мышцу в месте прикрепления к подвздошной кости...  Окромя этого, скорее всего, стала перегружаться  и ягодичная мышца в месте прикрепления подвздошно крестцового угла.. Разумеется, все это необходимо смотреть реально, а не "виртуально"....
Ну и работа "по месту"... .  Мануально по типу прессы,  противовоспалительные типа Долобене, уменьшение нагрузки до восстановления...  Мягкие и плавные упражнения на этот регион, что без знающего специалиста, правда, мало реальны. ..


----------



## Evenelf (1 Июн 2016)

Спасибо, Доктор!) Отдельное спасибо за Долобене, у нас такой мази нет (я и не знал о возможном применении такого рода мазей), есть что то похожее, можно скомбинировать Гепарин комби с Димексидом, выйдет что то похожее. Сегодня зажатость в пояснице и ягодице поменьше, но всё равно немного осталось, боль тоже стала поменьше и стала соизмерима с дискомфортом.
Вряд ли найдутся у нас мануальные специалисты, поэтому можно поробовать сосредоточится на остальном, отсюда несколько вопросов:
- По поводу мазей, можно ли мне сейчас их применять после Дипроспана, он вроде как снижает их действие (возможно что то недопонял или недочитал).
- По поводу упражнений, тот комплекс который мне дали похож на пилатес и включает разные упражнения позиционируемые как для острого, подострого так и периода ремиссии (например у Доктора Ступина на сайте) в том числе одно упражнение на скручивание, но главное условие выполнения всех упражнений это отсутствие боли при выполнении и после выполнения (как сказали нужно не дотянуться при скручивании а почувствовать как натягиваются мышцы но если это не вызывает боль). Сейчас хочу расширить комплекс и добавить ещё несколько упражнений и опять же делать их без боли, немного позаниматься с осанкой. Насколько правильным будет такой подход ввиду отсутствия чётких причин боли и чётких упражнений. Может пока повременить и думать о расширении после наступления устойчивого неболения?) Уменьшение нагрузки знать бы в каком направлении, осевая уменьшена насколько это возможно.
- На фоне уменьшения болевого синдрома и снижения напряжения мышц думаю было бы полезно немного попринимать витамины группы Б (больше склоняюсь к уколам, они и эффективней и выходит намного дешевле чем в таблетках), т.к. насколько я понимаю в отёчном и напряжённом состоянии туда мало что попадало, а теперь прям открываются ворота. Хуже то не будет от водорастворимых, а вот есть ли в этом смысл?
- И в заключение можно ли при появлении болей принимать НПВС типа кеторола или анальгетики, не то чтобы постоянно а в случае как было вчера, заболело от поездки и только тогда. Мотивирую это тем что на фоне затянувшейся боли немного изменилась походка и всё это подзасело в голове и нужно ведь вернуться в устойчивое нормальное физиологическое состояние а не боятся сделать нормальный обычный шаг потому что кольнуло подсознательно сжимая мышцы и мешая тем самым выздоровлению. Есть ли в этом смысл?
Простите за много писанины и заранее спасибо Вам!)

И ещё чуть добавлю, где то месяц назад обнаружил боль при следующем движении: И.П. лежа на спине, поднимаешь прямую правую ногу вверх - не болит, опускаешь - не болит, а вот в сам момент когда нога опустилась и расслабляются мышцы боль в той самой области с лева в пояснично-подвзошной связке видимо. С левой ногой такого не было. И так же лёжа на животе, только уже болело при опускании левой ноги. Болело только по утрам не расходившись. Потом не повторял такого, а последнее время поднимать ноги было безболезненно.


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2016)

Упражнения нужно показывать предметно и объяснять подробно после осмотра. В Вашем случае придется ориентироваться по самочувствию. . Действительно,  упражнения до небольшого натяжения или если есть, болезненности... понемногу и почаще.. мази придется комбинировать..  НПВС да, только при обострении. ..  ну и хорошо что дело идет к улучшению... Значит направление правильное..


----------



## Evenelf (1 Июн 2016)

Спасибо Доктор, может обнадёжите про время заживления связки?? Понятно что всё зависит от условий, но если взять без перегрузок но с недостаточной гигиеной поз и движений? А ещё и с мышцами... Но зато и с форумом и атлас Криса Джереми уже нашёл и читать ещё всего неперечитать. Так сказать непочатый край))

АндрейПинчук, как у Вас сейчас с состоянием?? Как часто беспокоят боли, что провоцирует и как боретесь с ними? От машины отказаться и от несовсем удобных поз сидя последние 2 дня просто как то более чем хочется (без них то вроде как после дипроспана всё хорошо) но исключить вовсе и не получается и не получится, живу в пригороде а как есть возможность добраться за 10-15 минут  а не за полтора часа так её и используешь, только на ямках на локтях подвисаешь чтобы не тормошило сильно.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (2 Июн 2016)

Боли у меня постоянные последние 1.5 года. Сначала болела левая нога потом подключилась правая.
Но у меня все более ли менее понятно. Корешковый синдром. Боль идет от низа спины до пальцев ног.
 Честно сказать, я уже устал бороться. Чего только не делал. Не помогает. Даже эпидуральные блокады прямо в позвоночный канал лишь немного помогают, но не на долгий период.
 Уже ненароком думал об операции за границей. Но это ОЧЕНЬ дорогое удовольствие. У нас же говорят: "Терпи пока можешь". Но в 32 года быть как хрустальная ваза.... Тяжело.


----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2016)

> может обнадёжите про время заживления связки??


К сожалению сказать точно сложно... Это зависит от конституциональньных особенностей, типа нервной системы, выраженности и длительности нарушений . .. Также связки все равно будут подвергаться нагрузке - двигаться то придется.... Может быть и до нескольких месяцев...


----------



## Evenelf (4 Июн 2016)

Месяцев прошло уже 7(( 
После дипроспана первые дни прошли очень даже хорошо. Но потом начались простые бытовые нагрузки и начала беспокоить боль(( Вчера был найден напряжённый пучёк в ягодице и успешно раздавлен. 
А вот сегодня случился форс-мажор... до обеда ничего не болело а после скрутило, не то чтобы скрутило а сильно заболело, аж пару раз кулаками по кровати постукивать начал. Выпил мидокалм нимесил и кеторол, скрутился клубочком на правый бок и затосковал. Через пол часа стало полегче, поднялся и пошёл просто ходить во дворе - стало ещё легче. Сейчас вот лежу, отдыхаю, форум читаю и жизни радуюсь
Причин может быть несколько, 1 в гараже нужно было переложить несколько запцацек с пола 2 Хотел найти на полупопе ещё что нить твёрдое (хотя вряд ли) 3 Примерял на себе разные упражнения на растяжения мышц из разных источников в интернете (что уже более вероятно) 4 Потом сидел за компьютером, хотя и до этого пока искал упражнения, смотрел атлас, читал форум 5 Ну и в завершение пришлось немного проехать на машине, что завершила все предыдущие действия(( Пойду ка прогуляюсь ещё...

Доктор AIR, я так понимаю если связка и была травмирована то за 7 месяцев она должна зажить а вопросы остались к мышцам?? После блокады около позвоночника происходит некоторое перераспределение тонуса в мышцах (тот пучёк появился в нетипичном месте да и как сегодня немного больше отдавать в пах начало хотя ранее я вообще этому внимания не предавал - в момент обострения сегодня было чувство как насквозь со спины около подвздошной косточки всадили прут и направлен он чуть выше паха)?? Действия всё те же, минимизировать нагрузку и подбирать опытным путём упражнения?? Может что то определённое подскажете (может тот наклон 30%), а то пока что страшновато самостоятельно продолжать.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Июн 2016)

Мой планируемый приём по поводу вчерашнего обострения на завтра отменился. Поговорил я сегодня с доктором по телефону и решили что толку будет маловато на сумму потраченных денег. 
Весь день сегодня лежу с перекурами в прямом и переносном смысле. Особых болей нет но есть небольшие ноющие почти постоянные в верхней части ягодицы ближе к крестцу там где раньше щемило при ходьбе. Сегодня так сказать выходной а завтра обратно в рабочий ритм, хотя когда на перекур выхожу стою прижимаясь к стене для осанки. 
Из рекомендаций по телефону это максимальное количество движений которые не вызывают боли - ходьба гимнастика упражнения вобщем полная противоположность моего сегодняшнего дня. 

Простите за назойливость Доктор *AIR*, всё же связка за 7 месяцев должна бы уже и зажить а вопрос остался к мышцам (травма или нарушение согласованной работы ввиду той же травмы или грыжи с протрузиями)?? Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Простите за назойливость Доктор *AIR*...


Андрей Иосифович оставил сообщение в своём профиле о том, что будет некоторое время отсутствовать на форуме.


----------



## Evenelf (7 Июн 2016)

*La murr, *Спасибо Светлана)) Я где то уже читал на форуме что планируется на 2 недели вроде куда то уехать вот и спешил с вопросами. 
Вы очень внимательный и ответственный администратор. Ещё раз спасибо Вам за это.


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2016)

*Evenelf*,


----------



## Evenelf (11 Июн 2016)

Вот прошло ещё несколько дней, которые по своему содержанию можно сопоставить как минимум с месяцем из уже проболевшего времени.
Начал двигаться, ходить понемногу (не быстро), никаких домашних работ, совсем немного упражнений, прогулки к товарищу в конец улицы, я же живу в начале. Самочувствие как качели чуть лучше-чуть хуже. А ещё приключился интересный случай.
Пошёл я с товарищем прогуляться до магазина за метров 500 или немного меньше. Шли туда, и я немного офигевал, боль с лева в ягодице напрочь исчезла и даже появился некий комфорт, но она появилась зеркально справа, но не сильная. Пришли в магазин, походили, посмотрели и пошли назад. И вот опять , болей в ягодицах нет совсем а появилась натянутость какой то мышцы в глубине под  правой икроножной и в момент растяжения при ходьбе она болела, при этом в пояснице и ягодицах было как ещё до болезни, признаться это было классно. Вот почти все 7 месяцев болело слева поясница/ягодица в степени боль/дискомфорт а тут как и не было... Пришёл домой, посидел немного, потом полежал и всё вернулось как  и было.
Дальше вкратце. Достаточно сильно увлёкся темой герпеса. Много думал, анализировал. В голове фразы Докторов что бывает и смешанная причина болей в спине (например грыжа и герпес или травма и герпес и т.п.) а так же что герпес у 90% людей и бывает скрытая форма... Вспомнил про эффект плацебо (тут и темы у докторов были) И подумал, может мне оно и надо? Если какой то герпес как дополнение и хуже не будет то может и стоит?? Вспомнил что температура вроде постоянно 37-37,4... ну как то так держится... на зостер сдать анализ не так просто, а ещё где то читал что помогало и при отрицательных анализах... короче много чего думал и решился на противовирусное лечение.
Вооружившись статьями чем это лечится и что из этого есть в Беларуси, сопоставив цены, почитав листки-вкладыши начал позавчера после обеда лечение.
Вчера утром заметил что не было особо выражено той отёчной боли утром пока ещё не проснулся (ворочаясь утром) около крестца/копчика, немного обрадовался, хотя поднявцись некий дискомфорт был. Дальше несколько перетрудил я себя в магазине с корзинкой (так сложилось что либо я либо бабушка под 90 лет вся скрученная, причём не столько корзинка вызывала дискомфорт а наклоны к её уху сказать что это и сколько стоит). Короче после обеда начало ныть в ягодице и при некоторых движениях подщемливать около подвздошно-поясничной связки. Позже я прочувствовал что боль вызывает как бы какой то маленький мышечный пучок в той области. Расстроился не передать как, а ещё в добавок и тошнота от количества таблеток появилась. Сегодня корзинок не носил и не наклонялся, но очень много ходил/гулял (даже по меркам когда здоровый был) и был случай мигрирующей боли с привычного лева на право при этом немного подзамёрз.
В целом предполагаю что вся моя болячка комплексная и возможно герпес так же сыграл роль. Сейчас очень жду оценок Докторов форума моих снимков, может действительно грыжа это случайная находка, на продольном разрезе грыжа имеет правильную округлую форму и эта протрузия и вообще это не будет давать клиники. В общем вопросов очень много. Жду результатов на герпес и если там что то покажет то это подтвердит мою теорию а не покажет то может это зостер или плацебо, а если боли вернутся то наверно опустятся руки... Весь в надеждах на лучшее

Теперь основной вопрос (может ответит кто знающий).

*Мигрирующие боли. Что это вообще такое и с чем это едят. *То что может болеть с лева а потом начать справа в этом я лично убедился, но что это значит и с чем это связано?? Буду благодарен мнениям уважаемых докторов этого форума.


----------



## АндрейПинчук (11 Июн 2016)

У меня тоже такое бывает. В основном болит левая нога, но бывает, что начинает болеть правая, а левая вроде не болит. Врачи говорят, что может просто грыжа немного смещается и раздражает корешок справа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2016)

> .... заключение - л5-с1 снижена высота межпозвоночного диска, циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 4мм, более выраженная слева, размер пк 17 мм, л4-л5 медианная с правосторонней латерализацией грыжа глубиной до 5мм, размер пк 18 мм, л3-л4 циркулярно-дросальная протрузия до 5 мм, размер пк 19 мм. л2-л3 признаков дислокации мпд не выявлено. Костно-деструктивные л2-с1 не определяются....



А чем это заключение Вас не устраивает?
Грыжи. Спондилоартроз.

Причина боли, скорее спондилоартроз.

Нога болит? Слабости в ноге, нет ли?


----------



## Evenelf (12 Июн 2016)

Скорее не устраивает что в 27 не особо трудоспособен уже более семи месяцев.
Три месяца болела поясница с лева, долгое и упорное стандартное лечение, перерыв 2 недели а дальше боль в левой ягодице.
Слабости в ноге вроде нет, бывает отдаёт в бедро. Были прострелы в ягодице при ходьбе, блокада дипроспана прострелы сняла но ноющую боль нет. Часто болезненно стоя что либо брать со стола правой рукой.
Предполагаю что если лечить причину то картина была бы скорее 3 месяца без боли и 2 недели обострение но не наоборот как у меня. В последнее время отмечаю мигрирующие боли в правую ягодицу и правую икру но ненадолго, причём в это время левую ягодицу отпускает. Иногда чувствую что мигрирующая боль и некоторые обострения связаны с напряжением мышц.
Заметные улучшения при лечении дали в первом месяце уколы диклофенака, недавняя блокада, и сейчас без назначения начал принимать Ацикловир (жду результатов на 1и2 тип а на зостер у нас не берут), сегодня 4й день, стало немного лучше и чуток изменился характер боли (часто боль стала не столько режущей а шипуче-скручивоющей).
1. Могут ли эти маленькие протрузии давать такую картину при моих больших каналах. Особенно интересует что сначала поясница потом ягодица а теперь бывают миграции. Я понимаю свежая грыжа подвижна, но недостающая грыжа через 7 месяцев то должна вроде перестать беспокоить.
2. Тоже самое касается снижения высоты (Спондилоартроз). Тот же самый вопрос что и выше.
Говорят ты молодой болеть не должно, а оно то болит и хочу разобраться с причиной и понять как с этим жить и бороться в будущем.


----------



## Evenelf (12 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, с чем можно связать прострелы последние 3 месяца до блокады. Прострелы в ягодице около крестца. При ходьбе на движение левой ногой очень сильные. Можно сопоставить как зубная боль, при выпадении пломбы когда ешь и случайно надавил туда, только площадь прострела побольше.
Заключение вроде не такое страшное и думаю встречается сплошь и рядом а прострелы просто ужас какие были. 2 недели после блокады прошло, страшно представить что через неделю может вернуться.
У некоторых достаточно понятны причины-следствия: пережат корешок-боли и онемения, высыпания по ходу нерва, боли-герпес.
А у меня картина вроде не страшная, высыпаний нет, температура 37 и чуть выше и боли. 
По Вашему мнению есть снижение высоты на продольном разрезе или нет. Сопоставлял с другими снимками и вроде у всех примерно такое же расстояние л5с1 на снимках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2016)

А анализы сдавали на СОЭ, СРБ, РФ.

И по картинке, так вполне и должно болеть.


----------



## Evenelf (12 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, СОЭ 1-3 у меня всегда было и до болезни, в марте проскочило 7или9 точно не помню, неделю назад сдавал было 2.
СРБ и РФ не сдавал и никто из врачей вообще про них не говорил. Значит есть смысл сдать сейчас? (ацикловир не повлияет?).
Я так понимаю на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела можно рассмотреть разрушенный сустав? И что в таком случае именно болит, сам то сустав выше а болит ниже и лёжа в состоянии покоя.
И вообще что теперь с этим делать? Фактически я пока не могу устроится на работу. Улучшение идёт хоть и очень медленно, но полноценно работать не могу а кому такой нужен работник. Ужас просто...


----------



## Evenelf (14 Июн 2016)

Отпишусь о своём состоянии, может для истории или самому вспомнить.
Немного поистерил что ли после спондилоартрозных сообщений но потом успокоился. Примерял себе и как то субъективно не подходит. Ну не было боли посередине а было в стороне, скручиваться, наклоняться вроде тоже не болит. Острая боль после ношения мебели... Всякого доводилось, и тяжёлого и поллутяжёлого но с повторениями и не было такого на столько месяцев. Снижение высоты это дегенеративный процесс и не появляется резко за 2 дня. За день до этого я себя чувствовал абсолютно здоровым. Я не отрицаю что он (спондилоартроз) есть но не связываю боли с ним, он может дополнять скорее. Может-неможет пусть доктора поправят.
За последние дни то что было в ягодице постепенно улегалось, не то чтобы совсем прошло но осталось только чуток. С чем связывать не знаю, ацикловир/плацебо... хорошо что есть положительная так сказать динамика и могу даже долговато сидеть за компьютером. Вместе с тем сегодня появились побаливания пусть и не большие в области той самой ямки, может дипросан отпускает. Сегодня косил триммером участок как бы в танце: широкие покосы крутя тазом, немного мышцы с права к вечеру дают о себе знать, но во время этого танца болей не было, побаливало при ходьбе. Завтра на МРТ а дальше тормошить невролога на биохимию, не поддастся  пойду в синэво.
Сейчас думаю надо было сдавать ещё на 4и5 герпес... в пятницу жду результатов на 1и2 тип. Вдруг попал и улучшение в ягодице можно связать с этим. При этом предполагаю некие системные нарушения, мышечные 100%, да и за столько времени нервы запомнили болезненные импульсы.
Вообще думаю какая то плохая полоса напала, сдал кровь и получил такую картинку, а сделали прививку так вообще ужаснулся.
Ждёмс белую полосу))


----------



## Evenelf (15 Июн 2016)

Итак, попал я сегодня на МРТ. Почти 200 км за рулём, думал приеду домой скрюченный, а нет, состояние примерно как и вчера частоя небольшая и эпизодически большая боль слева от крестца. Боли в ягодице практически не было. Хотя после езды пару раз почувствовал дискомфорт ещё и с права, в пути неприятны были ямки на дороге.
Судя по заключению размеры выпячиваний остались прежними но по заключению немного выросли, но с учётом что там было КТ и тут МРТ, т.е. разные аппараты и специалисты то думаю всё осталось на своих местах.
Немного улыбнуло что почти всё о чём я говорил с рентгенологом или как там его он описал в заключении "грыжа, снижение высоты диска, спондилоартроз, сакроилеит". А ещё этот шестой позвонок. Теперь читать и сопоставлять динамику нужно со смещением как я понял. 



снимки

               

2

               

3

               

4

               

5

 

Программа всё импортировала с разным разрешением, если нужно сделаю скриншоты.


----------



## Evenelf (15 Июн 2016)

Так же есть рентгеновский снимок на плёнке конца марта, попробую завтра сфотографировать на маскитной сетке и выложить сюда.
П.С. Температура держится не ниже 37 даже с утра.


----------



## Evenelf (29 Июн 2016)

Мини отчёт так сказать.
Один из докторов форума сказал что собака зарыта в моих болях в сакроилеите и фасетах, так же порекомендовал сделать блокаду дипроспаном от сакроилеита. Огромное ему спасибо за проявленное внимание.
Пришёл я недавно к новому доктору из другого соседнего но маленького города (невролог). Тот посмотрел диск с МТР, сказал что ещё посмотреть меня нужно, положил на живот и потискал поясницу и около крестца. Где то внизу пояснично-крестцового сустава была сильная боль.
Сразу сказал так "90% что проблема не в грыжах. Блокаду сделать можно но лучше выявить причину появления сакроилеита" и отправил на анализы. Как итог ИППП всё в норме, расстроился я даже немного, столько надежд было на хламидии, но нет (leo с форума тоже как то расстроился на этот счёт), то ли радоваться что там здоров то ли огорчаться что нет причины болей... Ревматические тоже все в норме (только HLA B27 у нас не берут)... Одно только на общем анализе значительно повышены эозинофилы (более 10%), остальные некоторые (а ля гематокрит, гемоглобин и гемоглобин в эритроците) чуть выше или на пределе.
Тот же врач невролог сказал посетить нормально ревматолога и сказал где они "водятся". Дальше к нему. Сложилось впечатление что ему самому интересно. Температура остаётся выше 37. Периодически достают спазмы мышц то в ноге то в ягодице, опасаюсь чтобы спазмы в пояснице не давили на грыжы. Начался нервный тик.
Теперь вот думаю, может ещё на паразитов провериться (эозинофилы и вопросы к стулу которые я связываю с нпвс), вроде как есть там взаимосвязи, или ещё инфекциониста посетить (температура то есть).
Ревматолога выбрал так сказать более широкого профиля (терапия и ревматология, ещё ординатура по кардиологии).
Состояние: когда ничего не делаю то почти без боли (в основном дискомфорт), могу даже подолгу сидеть, а вот после работ (например на днях косил триммером) идёт резкое ухудшение с возвращением привычных защемлений около крестца.
Пока ищется причина периодически НПВС, застопорится дело или срочно нужно будет пойду прямиком на дипроспан в сустав.


----------

